# Chevy 6.0



## beachbumm (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm thinking about doing a motor swap in my truck I have a 06' z71 with the 5.3 and want to put a 6.0 anyone know of a trustworthy place to pick up a 6.0?


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

http://paceperformance.com/b-4508-271402-gm-goodwrench.html


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

are you crazy ? the 6.0 gas is a real dog / bad MPG @ 8 no trailer , i sold mine and bought a duromax , the GMC 1500HD 6.0 is the very worst truck i have owned !!! my 2 ct.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

pilar said:


> are you crazy ? the 6.0 gas is a real dog / bad MPG @ 8 no trailer , i sold mine and bought a duromax , the GMC 1500HD 6.0 is the very worst truck i have owned !!! my 2 ct.


X2 the 6.0 is a gas hog.


----------



## saltbranch (Apr 6, 2012)

Why? what are you pulling? Lot of money to do that. The 6.2 Ford will leave the 6.0 in its tracks. I am not brand loyal, love my 4.3 chevy...but no way I would pay to do what you are posting.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Id recommend someone but dang... That 6.0 is a gas guzzler for sure.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Search Craigslist. You can find wrecked trucks on there. Used engine go for 800-1500 usually.

I dont know why you would compare a 1500$ engine swap to a 50k new ford. That is a lot of gas.


----------



## Claybird (Jan 15, 2007)

Bottomsup said:


> X2 the 6.0 is a gas hog.


The 6.0 is a gas hog in the 2500 series. If you put it in the half ton it's actually pretty good. My brother had a Silverado SS with the 6.0 (vortex max comparable) and saw 18-20mpg hwy.

I've got the 6.2 in my 1500 and I get about 18mpg running 70mph

I know a guy selling a 2005 GMC Sierra with the 6.0 LQ9 motor if you're interested send me a PM I'll get you his contact info. It's a very clean truck and runs great


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

My son's 4.6L or 4.8L, I forget which, on his 01 Z71 get the same gas mileage as my 6.0 2500HD.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

My 2008 Chevy 2500HD crew cab 4x4 has the 6.0 with a 6-speed tranny. It isn't good on gas, but I have no problems pulling my 52-hp kubota tractor with mower, front end loader, disc and lowboy trailer.


----------



## Claybird (Jan 15, 2007)

The 2500 model and 1500HD models with the 6.0 is a completely different beast than the regular 1500 with a 6.0. You'll be very happy with that motor depending on which version you get. The LQ9 is what you want. Same engine they put in the Silverado SS and Silverado with VotexMax package


----------



## gds (May 22, 2004)

I have an '08 Vortec Max with the 6.0 and I get about 16.5-17 mpg, running 75-80mph. I pull a 22' Triton and a 32' Jayco travel trailer and I have been very pleased with it, but I have doubts about swapping the engines as I am not sure if the electronics on the engine and the electrical wiring on the truck will match up, it can be done, but it may be very expensive.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

saltbranch said:


> Why? what are you pulling? Lot of money to do that. The 6.2 Ford will leave the 6.0 in its tracks. I am not brand loyal, love my 4.3 chevy...but no way I would pay to do what you are posting.


Why not compare the gm 6.2 to the ford 6.2?

The swap isn't much involved other than swapping long block for long block and a retune of puter


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

gds said:


> I have an '08 Vortec Max with the 6.0 and I get about 16.5-17 mpg, running 75-80mph. I pull a 22' Triton and a 32' Jayco travel trailer and I have been very pleased with it, but I have doubts about swapping the engines as I am not sure if the electronics on the engine and the electrical wiring on the truck will match up, it can be done, but it may be very expensive.


As long as he gets the correct year engine it is a direcy swap.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Just put a supercharger on the 5.3.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Jay Baker said:


> Just put a supercharger on the 5.3.


Thats 5k right off the bat.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

How much will it cost to buy a 6.0 engine, exhaust system, computer re flash, stiffer suspension up front, air intake system, larger cooling system and labor. Not to mention the 11mpg for a 60hp gain. 


Call fuel injection specialty in San Antonio, they will get more out of that 5.3 than 60hp. Camshaft/tuning.


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

*6.0=fun!!!*

Yall can say what you want about the 6.0 motor but that motor in the NEW Chevrolet CAPRICE police car is BAD AR$$...

That car is more fun that the (5 year old) 95 Caprice police cars we had when I started. I loved those cars so much I bought one and made it into a project car...

360 hp and 395ft/lbs tq. with a 2.90 rear gear that car is still the fastest car I've ever driven. (Faster than my dads 97 vette and faster than my built mustang in high school).

That motor impressed me....


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Jay Baker said:


> How much will it cost to buy a 6.0 engine, exhaust system, computer re flash, stiffer suspension up front, air intake system, larger cooling system and labor. Not to mention the 11mpg for a 60hp gain.
> 
> Call fuel injection specialty in San Antonio, they will get more out of that 5.3 than 60hp. Camshaft/tuning.


Engine - $1000 - $1500

Exhaust - not needed

Computer reflash - $300 not needed but I highly suggest it.

Suspension upgrades - not needed

Air intake - not needed

Cooling system upgrade - not needed

Labor - $500 - $1000


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

OK


----------



## Bruiser (Dec 11, 2011)

As others have said, go with a lq9, I am very pleased with mine. 
costs may be close, but it seems less of a hassle to do headers/cam/tune and it will really wake up your 5.3.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

The lq9 is the aluminum block and heads. Lighter than the lq4 which is steel. Everything on the ls series motors externally was designed to bolt directly onto each other. It is a very easy swap to do if u have any mechanical know how. When my 5.3 dies in my 2000 it's getting a lq9 dropped in. I would recommend a computer retune since the fuel maps are gonna be different than your 5.3


----------

